
Why people think Germans are so efficient - t23
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170903-why-people-think-germans-are-so-efficient
======
junkculture
Can concur. I spent 5 years dealing with a German company and the obsession
with spreadsheets, processes and plans for the most trivial of projects lead
to major overruns.

They're very good at creating big organisations but don't have a clue when it
comes to quick and dirty throwaway projects.

Not everything needs to be a BMW.

